# Regular Season Game #7: Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat



## Dean the Master

*Houston*







(4-2)





































*Miami*







(3-2)




































*
This game is on National Coverage Power By:*
​Preview From Rockets.com


> HOUSTON -- Despite completing one of the finest performances of his NBA career, Rockets center Yao Ming went to the weight room immediately after Friday night's win over New York for some extra lifting.
> 
> "I've got another big guy coming on Sunday," Yao explained.
> 
> Does he have to tell you who?
> 
> The Rockets' big man in the flat top, who is off to the best start of his NBA career, will have his latest showdown against Shaquille O'Neal when the defending champion Miami Heat host the Rockets on Sunday night at American Airlines Arena.
> 
> The latest battle of the giants is one of the most intriguing in the five-year series since Yao is suddenly playing at such a high level.
> 
> The Rockets' 7-foot-6 center leads all NBA centers in scoring with 26.2 points per game through the first six games and his own teammates, most notably Tracy McGrady, have started describing him as "the best center in the NBA."
> 
> O'Neal, however, has owned that title for over a decade. While injuries have slowed him down, Shaq was still dominating enough last season to help the Heat win an championship.
> 
> Could this matchup be the beginning of Yao becoming the league's best big man or more proof that the crown still belongs to O'Neal?
> 
> "I don't think Yao needs to worry about all the hype," McGrady said. "He just needs to go out there and play his game. Just do what he's been doing. He doesn't need to play outside of his game or worry about what Shaq has done against him. Just play his game."
> 
> The two big men have squared off 13 times since 2002, but didn't face each other last season because each center missed one of the matchups between the Rockets and Heat with an injury.
> 
> O'Neal has gotten the better of Yao in those previous showdowns, averaging 21.6 points and 9.9 rebounds to Yao's 16.2 points and 8.5 rebounds.
> 
> Yao, however, has developed his game since their last meeting.
> 
> The Rockets' center has been overwhelming opposing big men with his face-up jumper and has added an unblockable hook shot.
> 
> Rockets reserve center Dikembe Mutombo believes Yao is reaching his prime.
> 
> "He's playing a lot better this year than he did last year," Mutombo said. "He's such a hard worker. He's working out two hours before practice and two hours after practice. It's going to be interesting on Sunday, especially the way Yao is shooting his hook shot. It's unstoppable. I haven't seen anybody try to block it."
> 
> Since O'Neal has been slowed down by injuries in recent seasons, the Rockets fully expect the Heat to double-team Yao on Sunday. Miami used two defenders against the big man when the teams met in the preseason.
> 
> McGrady said Yao has developed so much that every team has to run at least two defensive players at the Rockets' center.
> 
> "It surprises me when teams don't double him inside," McGrady said. "But New York tried it and Yao just kicked outside for us to hit threes. So what do want? Pick your poison. Do you want Yao to kill you inside or do you want us to keep making threes."
> 
> While his teammates have been quick to hail him as the league's best big man, Yao has shied away from such acclaim in respect for O'Neal's game.
> 
> He's merely looking forward to another matchup against one of the best centers to ever play the game.
> 
> "That's a big challenge and I like it," Yao said.


----------



## AZNoob

I think McGrady will break out again in this game, and Yao as well, but I really hope that the Rockets can contain Wade, who is the T-mac to their team. Rockets facing Heat is a bit like the Rockets facing themselves. Shaq, who is the best center in the Eastern Conference, and Yao who is the best center in the WC (if not entire NBA right now), Mcgrady who is a high scorer, and Wade who is a high scorer. The outcome of this game determines puts to rest many notions that people may have about the Rockets. If they win, Yao > Shaq. If they lose, people will say that Yao < Shaq, and that the Rockets can't win the title.


----------



## yaontmac

This is the biggest game of Yao's career. :cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123

yaontmac said:


> This is the biggest game of Yao's career. :cheers:


I'll save those for the playoffs 

But as for the season so far, yes


----------



## crazyfan

Miami can contain TMAC but who will contain Wade?

Haslem will enjoy himself in this game too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Should be a great game with a lot of great matchups. Yao/Shaq, TMac/Wade, JVG/Riley and even Haslem/Hayes should be fun to watch. 

Good luck on sunday :cheers:


----------



## chn353

*Re: Vbookie for Rockets @ Heat*

y cant you just bet on yao


----------



## Pimped Out

*vbookie*

..


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: vbookie*

Sorry Pimped Out, 
there you have it. Place your bets


----------



## chn353

i just placed all my money on htown yet somehow it says i have 0 bets


----------



## Hakeem

^ Same. Well, 40 million.


----------



## chn353

ye.. i betted 30mill


----------



## PriceIsWright

chn353 said:


> ye.. i betted 30mill


We must win! or chn353 will be on the streets!


----------



## chn353

lol.. true


----------



## bobauf

*Rox vs Heat- 11/12*

Hey fellow Rox fans,
I thought I would start a thread where we can chat during tonight's big man showdown in Miami. Yao takes "most dominant" crown tonight!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rox vs Heat- 11/12*



bobauf said:


> Hey fellow Rox fans,
> I thought I would start a thread where we can chat during tonight's big man showdown in Miami. Yao takes "most dominant" crown tonight!


dude, we have a game thread already!! MERGED

And welcome to the board :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Rox vs Heat- 11/12*

im not cheating this time on vbookie for you guys. of course, i wont have to this time :banana:


----------



## bobauf

*Re: Rox vs Heat- 11/12*



Yao Mania said:


> dude, we have a game thread already!! MERGED
> 
> And welcome to the board :biggrin:



Thanks for the welcoming. I passed over this thread origianlly b/c I thought it was spam from a gambling site. My bad. Go Rox!


----------



## HayesFan

I'm betting on both.. Cause last time we did this the Rox lost! So I am going to bet against them and see if that works

But my prediction is a whomping of Shaq by Yao... Wade will have to carry his team and Haslem will still get say...10 pts, but Chuck will make him work for everyone one of them! Rebounding is going to be the thing to watch... my prediction is the team with the most rebounds wins!

It better be us!


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> I'm betting on both.. Cause last time we did this the Rox lost! So I am going to bet against them and see if that works
> 
> But my prediction is a whomping of Shaq by Yao... Wade will have to carry his team and Haslem will still get say...10 pts, but Chuck will make him work for everyone one of them! Rebounding is going to be the thing to watch... my prediction is the team with the most rebounds wins!
> 
> It better be us!


so really, its like you bet on nothing.
and i like how the thing that chuck does best is your key to the game


----------



## HayesFan

Pimped Out said:


> so really, its like you bet on nothing.
> and i like how the thing that chuck does best is your key to the game


Only good at it if he doesn't foul out in the first quarter of the game! LOL

Edit: Had to double check this, but so far if Miami outrebounds their opponent.. they win. The same is true for us... we outrebound.. we win.


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> Only good at it if he doesn't foul out in the first quarter of the game! LOL
> 
> Edit: Had to double check this, but so far if Miami outrebounds their opponent.. they win. The same is true for us... we outrebound.. we win.


we out rebounded NO 51-36. http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006110503


----------



## HayesFan

Pimped Out said:


> we out rebounded NO 51-36. http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006110503



Well pooh.. there goes that theory!! LOL


----------



## bobauf

let's get it on! excited for my first chance to see the rox this season. more excited to see yao take the "most dominant" title away from shaq for good tonight.


----------



## yaontmac

I think Wade will try to get Yao fouled out. That's what I would do :biggrin:


----------



## bobauf

i'd work that t-mac dwade matchup all night. let the doubles come to tracy.


----------



## sherwin

we are sucking .. what a surprise


----------



## OneBadLT123

shaq is actually playing now that his reputation is on the line...


----------



## kisstherim

Shaq daddy is trying to prove a point


----------



## sherwin

i love all the bull**** contact Shaq gets away with on yao


----------



## HayesFan

will they please just call Shaq for a foul!! Not a freaking chance!


----------



## CbobbyB

...damn


----------



## sherwin

yao needs to go to his spin moves.. come on


----------



## CbobbyB

Yao who?


lol


----------



## sherwin

chuck hayes is all about hustle


----------



## kisstherim

Looks Yao got a cut on his forearm?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Mmhmmm mmmm mm I am lovin me some....


----------



## bobauf

OneBadLT123 said:


> shaq is actually playing now that his reputation is on the line...


definately. i live in miami so i watch all the heat games. they are definately up for this one, might be the best first qtr they've played all year.

still want to see the ball in t-mac's hands more. don't care if he's been off lately, he's still our best matchup problem.


----------



## HayesFan

You know its a hustle game when Chuck and Shane are tied with Yao in points after the first quarter


----------



## OneBadLT123

Uh, damn it head...lol


----------



## sherwin

we have no offense! thanks JVG


----------



## OneBadLT123

Rockets tryin to build a house in Miami with all the bricks there putting up...


----------



## HayesFan

So frustrating!! We can't make a shot and Miami can't miss!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

head has missed 3 good open looks. (Not including the buzzer shot at the end of the 1st)


----------



## bobauf

jvg needs to keep battier in as long as wade is. he will continue to eat us alive if he's guarded by backups.

looking pretty good though, we'll heat up at some point and it's only 5pts as good as miami has been.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn it Rafer, should have moved the ball around...


----------



## sherwin

can we get any semblance of an offense


----------



## HayesFan

why no chuck again?


----------



## CbobbyB

Shane


----------



## sherwin

too much dribbling and iso in our offense


----------



## HayesFan

no... Howard


----------



## OneBadLT123

Come on Head, I know you can do better...


----------



## AZNoob

OneBadLT123 said:


> Come on Head, I know you can do better...


I think everyone could do a little better....


----------



## bobauf

wow yao, that baseline move had a little dream shake to it


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao is saving this ship from sinking...


----------



## AZNoob

And now he is out for Mutumbo...wtf??


----------



## PriceIsWright

Mourning is getting #$#$ing owned. U know a guy with that much ego is hurting right now.


----------



## kisstherim

AZNoob said:


> And now he is out for Mutumbo...wtf??


he has been in there for nearly 10 mins straight.


----------



## HayesFan

CALL A F********** FOUL on MIAMI!!! This S***S


----------



## bobauf

juwan-na hit an open j? i'm so sick of him


----------



## AZNoob

kisstherim said:


> he has been in there for nearly 10 mins straight.


Yao is hott right now...if Kobe is hot, would you take him out?


----------



## kisstherim

wtf, Shaq elbowed Yao in the back of head so heavily that knocked off him onto the groundand and still no calls? :curse:


----------



## kisstherim

AZNoob said:


> Yao is hott right now...if Kobe is hot, would you take him out?


Well, he's back now, still, I really don't think he has the stamina of Kobe


----------



## AZNoob

Soo many people have 2 fouls on our team, looking at the box score...


----------



## AZNoob

kisstherim said:


> Well, he's back now but back to the topic, I really don't think he has the stamina of Kobe


It's not the Rox vs. Suns here....instead, its rox vs pretty old team, such as ourselves


----------



## OneBadLT123

Man, this is one ugly game


----------



## OneBadLT123

Guys, it seems as if we can't work off the Miami turnovers. They have over 10 and yet we scored maybe twice off them. Everytime we come close to taking over the lead, we blow it with some ugly *** shot...


----------



## AZNoob

I can't believe Wade burned us for 16 pts already...


----------



## yaontmac

What is wrong with TMac these days? He's just not himself


----------



## Pimped Out

this is a really ****ing confusing weekend for me. the longhorns and rockets look awful and the texans win. WTF!??!


----------



## AZNoob

yaontmac said:


> What is wrong with TMac these days? He's just not himself


Then it is a good thing that Yao IS himself! :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

36% from the field...lovely...


----------



## kisstherim

Did u hear that girl who interviewed Wade called him "Lebron"? :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem

sherwin said:


> i love all the bull**** contact Shaq gets away with on yao


Shaq has been getting away with that kind of contact (and worse) his entire career. They've only starting calling him for it in the past couple of years. This game is a throwback.

I am liking Yao's interior defense. The team's defense overall looks good.

Rafer Alston is a tool. A big reason why this guy is in the league because he is supposed to be a good passer. But there's no point in being able to make accurate passes if your decision-making is pure ****.

T-Mac, where are you?


----------



## AZNoob

^^^^^ Hope she doesn't call Yao, Shaq... ^^^^^


----------



## Pimped Out

Hakeem said:


> Shaq has been getting away with that kind of contact (and worse) his entire career. They've only starting calling him for it in the past couple of years. This game is a throwback.
> 
> I am liking Yao's interior defense. The team's defense overall looks good.
> *
> Rafer Alston is a tool. A big reason why this guy is in the league because he is supposed to be a good passer. But there's no point in being able to make accurate passes if your decision-making is pure ****.*
> 
> T-Mac, where are you?


likewise, it doesnt matter if he pushes the ball but once he gets within 20ft of the basket, has no idea what to do with it


----------



## OneBadLT123

Hakeem said:


> Shaq has been getting away with that kind of contact (and worse) his entire career. They've only starting calling him for it in the past couple of years. This game is a throwback.
> 
> I am liking Yao's interior defense. The team's defense overall looks good.
> 
> *Rafer Alston is a tool. A big reason why this guy is in the league because he is supposed to be a good passer. But there's no point in being able to make accurate passes if your decision-making is pure ****.
> *
> T-Mac, where are you?


I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## kisstherim

TMAC gotta drive and stop forcing shots! Otherwise I don't think we can beat the Wade-Shaq combo.


----------



## AZNoob

Well, what are our other options for subbing Rafer? I mean, JVG does not enitirely trust his offense to be run by Head nor Vassilis...


----------



## Pimped Out

AZNoob said:


> Well, what are our other options?


 give vspan some minutes


----------



## kisstherim

AZNoob said:


> Well, what are our other options for subbing Rafer? I mean, JVG does not enitirely trust his offense to be run by Head nor Vassilis...


JVG will just live and die with these nine players


----------



## AZNoob

T-Mac 'n Yao will tear it up second half!


----------



## OneBadLT123

man WTF TMAC

WTF WTF


----------



## Yao Mania

c'mon baby, it's YAO TIME!


----------



## kisstherim

AZNoob said:


> T-Mac 'n Yao will tear it up second half!


Didn't TMAC just brick a 5ft wide wide open jumper?


----------



## Yao Mania

I can't believe we're only shooting 35% and yet only 3 pts behind.


----------



## OneBadLT123

oooo one again! I'm loving me some...


----------



## AZNoob

OneBadLT123 said:


> oooo one again! I'm loving me some...


I dunno, OneBadLT123, where is Church's and Popeye's?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tmac...QUIT SHOOTING THE DAMN BALL...

Drive or something


----------



## OneBadLT123

AZNoob said:


> I dunno, OneBadLT123, where is Church's and Popeye's?


Its KFC...man its Chuck Hayes... :biggrin:


----------



## AZNoob

I don't think he can hear you...talk louder...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tmac, please
please... Stop blowing it for us. 3 chances to go up by more...and you brick jumpshots


----------



## sherwin

tmacs career is over... seriously... its time to trade him for a draft pick.... i hate to say it


----------



## Yao Mania

Me thinks T-Mac should stop shooting before we give this game away....


----------



## OneBadLT123

Sorry lol i am just heated up. I want to throw my laptop at Tmacs head right now


----------



## OneBadLT123

Oh 
My
God


----------



## bobauf

trust in t-mac, he'll get it back together. i can't believe there are trade suggestions here. everybody has cold streaks, and he's obviously having a rough go lately. he's still a bigger threat then anyone else other then yao.

and as i typed that, he chucked up a 40fter..........


----------



## AZNoob

Yao Mania said:


> Me thinks T-Mac should stop shooting before we give this game away....


I second that!


----------



## sherwin

we have no offense and JVG is to blame for this, im not one of the people who has called for his firing constantly but lets face it, the man doesnt know jack about offensive sets


----------



## OneBadLT123

no no no not Chuck!


----------



## Pimped Out

jvg might need to suck it up and activate bonzi after this. the team cant afford for him to be stubborn about it


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Chuck Hayes out for the season

Lets tank the season now and get Oden


----------



## Yao Mania

oh I still think T-Mac can help this team - just not with his shooting. He's reminding me of a post-Bulls Scottie Pippen right now...


----------



## CbobbyB

bye Chuck


----------



## Yao Mania

Wtf Happened?!?!?!?


----------



## bobauf

did i hear "broken leg" come out of hayes' mouth as he was walking back?


----------



## AZNoob

Wait...I am not watching the game right now...what happened to Chuck?! Did he get injured?


----------



## Yao Mania

guys I'm not watching! someone describe what happened!!


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> Wtf Happened?!?!?!?


Hayes banged knee with the Diesel


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> oh I still think T-Mac can help this team - just not with his shooting. He's reminding me of a post-Bulls Scottie Pippen right now...


yes tradeable... 

Sorry, Tmac...I jsut dont know... 
He is costing this game for us. We could have been up by 8.


----------



## sherwin

TMAC OUT NOVAK IN FOR THE LOVE OF God


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> Hayes banged knee with the Diseal


So how come Shaq didn't go down?? CHUUUUUUUCK!!!!

And why's Yao taken out again??


----------



## bobauf

hayes ran right into shaq, knee to knee. hayes' leg bent back a little. legler called it a "seious hyperextension" and as he was going to the locker room i thought i heard him whine "broken leg"

he's done. good night, chuck.


----------



## CbobbyB

bobauf said:


> did i hear "broken leg" come out of hayes' mouth as he was walking back?


yea, i heard that also...


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> guys I'm not watching! someone describe what happened!!


looks like he hyperextended or broke it.

if this team doesnt get the at least the WCF, its going to make the battier trade looking even stupider. and the way we look, we arent going to make the WCF


----------



## AZNoob

Bumping knees with Shaqzilla is like getting elbowed by Dike...I don't think Chuck is coming back to this game...he might have to get a knee mask!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> guys I'm not watching! someone describe what happened!!


You have got to see the game to see how much Tmac has just killed us this quarter. It's seriously that bad. His shots are wayy off, yet he continues to jack up 3's and shots beyond his range right now.

He needs to drive to the rim, let the defense collapse, and dish out to the open man.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Its time to revamp the roster


----------



## yaontmac

We're lucky to still be in this one.


----------



## OneBadLT123

it looked really bad. I am worried about him tearing something.


----------



## Pimped Out

i say we tank the season, and hope for a good pick. then hope we dont trade away a potential superstar for a role player.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Hyperextened left knee, questionable return according to the ESPN lady lol


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> looks like he hyperextended or broke it.
> 
> if this team doesnt get the at least the WCF, its going to make the battier trade looking even stupider. and the way we look, we arent going to make the WCF


Wow, guys, we haven't even lost this game yet and already most of you are sounding like we should just throw the season! And a lottery pick wouldn't necessarily help us more than a late 1st rounder in next year's draft (unless we somehow land a top 3 pick).

As long as Yao doesnt' go down this season, we're winning, simple as that


----------



## CbobbyB

we look sorry as hell right now...and the game is still close.


----------



## Pimped Out

what about instead of just circling the ball around and chucking it, you try passing the ball, juwan


----------



## OneBadLT123

Luther with the great drive and 1


----------



## kisstherim

AZNoob said:


> Bumping knees with Shaqzilla is like getting elbowed by Dike...


maybe worse than that? I guess it takes at least 1 month to recover from a hyperextened knee


----------



## bobauf

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, guys, we haven't even lost this game yet and already most of you are sounding like we should just throw the season! And a lottery pick wouldn't necessarily help us more than a late 1st rounder in next year's draft (unless we somehow land a top 3 pick).
> 
> As long as Yao doesnt' go down this season, we're winning, simple as that



seriously, what's w/ all the doom and gloom? we're 4 up on the nba champs in their building while we're shooting like crap. if t-mac gets hot for 5 min, this thing is ovah!


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Pimped Out said:


> what about instead of just circling the ball around and chucking it, you try passing the ball, juwan


Oh god :rotf: 

I was just sayin the same exact thing

On a serious note,Props to Head on that play


----------



## CbobbyB

it's T-Mac time.

4thQ


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, guys, we haven't even lost this game yet and already most of you are sounding like we should just throw the season! And a lottery pick wouldn't necessarily help us more than a late 1st rounder in next year's draft (unless we somehow land a top 3 pick).
> 
> As long as Yao doesnt' go down this season, we're winning, simple as that


It just that bad though

Somehow we are up by 4, and going into the 4th. But I am still worried as all heck. Check will most likley not come back and Tmac is shooting abysmal. Yao is our only hope. And I am seriouly being optimistic. Our ball movement looks great at times, and sometimes its non existent. We are very lucky that Miami has turned the ball over as much as they have.


----------



## Yao Mania

well, somehow we're up by 4 heading into the 4th...

How sad it is that once upon a time, T-Mac can score 13pts in 31 seconds, and now he can't even get 10 in 3Qs.... 

And Novak NEEDS to go in there. Even Jason Kaponovich is getting playing time for the Heat.


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, guys, we haven't even lost this game yet and already most of you are sounding like we should just throw the season! And a lottery pick wouldn't necessarily help us more than a late 1st rounder in next year's draft (unless we somehow land a top 3 pick).
> 
> As long as Yao doesnt' go down this season, we're winning, simple as that


well what the hell is the point of trading away a guy that could be the future of the franchise if we arent going to win anything. i dont care if we win this game or not, the way we are playing, we dont stand a snowball's chance in hell at beating the spurs in the playoffs. they are too well coached with too many options. we are too poorly coached with not enough options.


----------



## kisstherim

where is the damn call when Zo keeps taking care of Yao in THAT way! :curse:


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao is saving us. I mean, seriously he's like the houston red cross out there...


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> well what the hell is the point of trading away a guy that could be the future of the franchise if we arent going to win anything. i dont care if we win this game or not, the way we are playing, we dont stand a snowball's chance in hell at beating the spurs in the playoffs. they are too well coached with too many options. we are too poorly coached with not enough options.


Rudy Gay alone won't make us a championship team, and there'll be better players than him.


----------



## Pimped Out

yao gets leveled and the ref swallows the whistle


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> yao gets leveled and the ref swallows the whistle


Yeah, that's just ridiculous, and he was blatantly hacked when he made the earlier jumper. Amazingly the shot still went in


----------



## OneBadLT123

I love Yao Ming
I mean this guy is just amazing


----------



## yaontmac

Juwan is doing okay. But we're playing against an old team anyways, and Juwan can't play against young faster players every game. Novak needs to step up soon.


----------



## kisstherim

And the ref just made a BS call on yao for a push. I guess Yao really wants to punch the refs right now


----------



## sherwin

tmac is so careless with the ball...


----------



## sherwin

PLEASE get going tmac..


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Rudy Gay alone won't make us a championship team, and there'll be better players than him.


i know gay wouldnt push us over the top. but neither did battier. and gay would have been better for the franchise. you know what the best thing about an injury riddled season is? lottery picks. there will be better players, but if we intend on making the playoffs every year during yao's tenure, we wont get many shots at them.


----------



## sherwin

please put Novak in!!! JVG is such a stubborn ***, didnt he learn that playing rookies can pay off? (Head)


----------



## yaontmac

Why not bring in Novak?? They brought in Capono.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Its Head Time!


----------



## sherwin

i love how yao just simply ISNT allowed to play defense


----------



## sherwin

Head with 2 HUGE 3s


----------



## CbobbyB

thanks Luther


----------



## OneBadLT123

Head


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> And the ref just made a BS call on yao for a push. I guess Yao really wants to punch the refs right now


it was a weak foul, but legit. yao had both hands on shaqs back. you cant do that.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

I Want Some More Head!!!


----------



## AZNoob

Yao = 4th foul with still half the quarter to go...If he goes out, we are doomed!


----------



## Pimped Out

i love yao running the floor. he is such an easy target for an outlet pass on the break.


----------



## AZNoob

At least McG is passing the ball nicely...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tmac is doing what I stated earlier...

Penetrate and dish out to the open man... Aka Luther head. He just scored back to back 3's


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> you know what the best thing about an injury riddled season is? lottery picks. there will be better players, but if we intend on making the playoffs every year during yao's tenure, we wont get many shots at them.


Anyway, lets just see how this season progresses, I think you're panicking about our team too soon. 

Thank god for HEAD!


----------



## yaontmac

Yao gots to play. It dont matter if he fouls out. Rox gotta play no matter what.
I think Yao already prove he's the best center. This is Rox game to lose.


----------



## Yao Mania

T-Mac should just be our PG from now on. Less shots, more passing, and less Rafer handling the ball. Head can move back in as our starting SG.


----------



## sherwin

YESSS!! Yao is our man


----------



## CbobbyB

gvyghuv jfgku YAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

nice shot


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao is god


----------



## bobauf

consider that yao turnaround the nail in the coffin. go rox! we're going to beat the champs in their house!


----------



## yaontmac

We need to foul out Shaq


----------



## kisstherim

Yao turnaround buzzer beater! :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB

thanks T-Mac


----------



## sherwin

tmac is a great PG... he just cant shoot anymore


----------



## OneBadLT123

CbobbyB said:


> gvyghuv jfgku YAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> nice shot


[email protected]#$EDRFGJH again!!


----------



## bobauf

check that, the dunk is the nail!


----------



## CbobbyB

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Tmac!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AZNoob

Holy ****...Yao is once again, an absolute beast...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tmac relying on the bank to make his deposits


----------



## Yao Mania

*LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, YOUR UNDISPUTED GREATEST CENTRE IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW, YAOOOOOO MIIIIIING!!!!!*


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Anyway, lets just see how this season progresses, I think you're panicking about our team too soon.
> 
> Thank god for HEAD!


i just need to vent and with the longhorns losing this weekend, my faith is at a low point


----------



## AZNoob

Yao Mania said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, YOUR UNDISPUTED GREATEST CENTRE IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW, YAOOOOOO MIIIIIING!!!!!*


...The Rowdies erupt and the haters go silent...


----------



## yaontmac

Shaq is out?!? WTF??

Rafer is still out. I guess we need size right now.


----------



## bobauf

some of you owe t-mac an apology. the guy adjusted and turned in a very nice 2nd half with his distribution. that's what stars do when their stroke is off.


----------



## Pimped Out

sherwin said:


> tmac is a great PG... he just cant shoot anymore


meh, :whoknows: neither can jason kidd


----------



## kisstherim

Why does the arena look so empty now? :wink:


----------



## debarge

Yao Mania said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, YOUR UNDISPUTED GREATEST CENTRE IN THE WORLD RIGHT NOW, YAOOOOOO MIIIIIING!!!!!*


In the Immortal words of the street poet LITTLE JOHN: YEEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!! :banana: 

PROPS TO TMAC FOR BEING THE ULTIMATE COMPETITOR: ACCOUNTING FOR 7 BASKETS IN THE 4TH

7ast and counting, go baby!

Batman and Superman to the rescue! :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin

bobauf said:


> some of you owe t-mac an apology. the guy adjusted and turned in a very nice 2nd half with his distribution. that's what stars do when their stroke is off.


yes but hes been "off" 6 out of 7 games


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> meh, :whoknows: neither can jason kidd


Yah T-Mac should just try to turn into a triple-double machine from now on.


----------



## AZNoob

bobauf said:


> some of you owe t-mac an apology. the guy adjusted and turned in a very nice 2nd half with his distribution. that's what stars do when their stroke is off.


Only to hide the "shame" of their low points that game...


----------



## sherwin

our offense has really gotten going in the 4th


----------



## OneBadLT123

bobauf said:


> some of you owe t-mac an apology. the guy adjusted and turned in a very nice 2nd half with his distribution. that's what stars do when their stroke is off.


No his shooting is horrible still... Passing I never questioned. I stated, I wanted him to pass the ball more and not take stupid shots


----------



## CbobbyB

damn..T-Mac to Yao!!


----------



## AZNoob

I maybe making too early a call, but I hereby declare the rockets, victors, of this "blowout" game.


----------



## CbobbyB

**** Rafer...from now on, T-Mac is the starting PG


----------



## Yao Mania

Kill Bill comes in for the final blow. Dammit JVG, can't u give Novak at least 1 minute??


----------



## bobauf

sherwin said:


> yes but hes been "off" 6 out of 7 games


but we're finding a way to win. his stroke will come back, it's still very early in the year. even a crappy shooting t-mac draws a double team every time.


----------



## kisstherim

Hey, are we playing dear Curry and the Knicks next game? :wink:


----------



## DuMa

talks of trading tmac? some of you guys need to step off the bandwagon. he is in a big slump and eventually he will get back into shape. his stroke is obviously off and once he gets it going, and he will. he is too talented to let his stroke go to waste. 

look out world, the rox are coming.


----------



## sherwin

i love yao. he just keeps putting up incredible stat lines


----------



## AZNoob

Only thing badd about this game...Chuck. Man, I reeeely hope he comes back...


----------



## The_Franchise

The Heat have been terrible for some time now, so it's not the victory that's impressive. It's what happened when McGrady started moving with the ball in his hands and getting others involved. Maybe he's going to have to become Francis-like in terms of dominating posessions at times because of his court vision. Great 4th quarter, Shaq is a joke.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Yesh


----------



## bobauf

we just went on the road and *****ed slapped the reigning champs! good game rox! later everynone.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Shaq is a joke and now he is overrated. I am so sick of hearing this Yao/Shaq comparisons when clearly Yao has surpassed him. Get over it ESPN


----------



## The_Franchise

How does Greg Anthony have a job? I counted between 10-12 blatantly inaccurate sentences.


----------



## sherwin

yes we shouldnt be too excited about this game. I'm just excited about Yao.

we didnt play well this game until the 4th when the heat just stopped playing. we still have problems on offense.


----------



## HayesFan

Well I am very glad the bench stepped up in the 4th quarter. Hopefully Chuck won't be out long. But kudos to Head for stepping up and drilling the threes, and Tmac for drawing the defense to him time and again.. and Yao for dominating!!

Sigh

He was doing well.. so well.


----------



## Pimped Out

yao reminds of the old mcgrady. he doesnt really look to be forcing anything and before you know it, he has an easy 30 points.


----------



## Dean the Master

Where Is Novak?


----------



## Yao Mania

HayesFan said:


> Well I am very glad the bench stepped up in the 4th quarter. Hopefully Chuck won't be out long. But kudos to Head for stepping up and drilling the threes, and Tmac for drawing the defense to him time and again.. and Yao for dominating!!
> 
> Sigh
> 
> He was doing well.. so well.


There there... I'm sure Chuck will be fine. We will all miss him for the time being....

I guess its comforting to know that we have 3 very capable players sitting on the bench every night in Bonzi, Bill, and Novak. I just hope they're not getting pissed off over their PT...


----------



## Hakeem

T-Mac mostly wasn't taking bad shots earlier. He was missing stuff he'd normally make with ease. Even if you are in a slump, you have to take shots like those. I didn't take seriously what JVG said in the preseason about having T-Mac and Head in the backcourt, but it might actually be a good idea. 

Shaq's post defense was good, IMO. But with the way Yao was playing, it could have been a prime Hakeem Olajuwon out there are the results wouldn't have been very different. Yao was brilliant on both ends of the floor.

Battier is a quality player. If T-Mac finds his shot -- and I don't think it has much to do with any loss of athleticism -- we are legitimate contenders. Right now, though, we're not.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Pimped Out said:


> yao reminds of the old mcgrady. he doesnt really look to be forcing anything and before you know it, he has an easy 30 points.


 yaho just dominated though. He came out on a mission. I remember seeing right before tip off he had his head down looking like he way praying or concentrating and look at what happened. He came out today with a mission. And I think the Yao/Shaq hype got to him and he knew it was time to proove himself. Against Shaq and on national TV


----------



## Pimped Out

Dean the Master said:


> Where Is Novak?


 maybe he sneezed in practice and ended up in JVG's dog house


----------



## Hakeem

Oh, and I thought Chuck Hayes played very well.


----------



## Pimped Out

OneBadLT123 said:


> yaho just dominated though. He came out on a mission. I remember seeing right before tip off he had his head down looking like he way praying or concentrating and look at what happened. He came out today with a mission. And I think the Yao/Shaq hype got to him and he knew it was time to proove himself. Against Shaq and on national TV


i know he is dominant. mcgrady used to be too. all i meant was scoring just looks easy for them sometimes and they dont look like they are forcing it.


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> There there... I'm sure Chuck will be fine. We will all miss him for the time being....


It sounds kinda serious. But I hope we can get him back in a month. He does a great job on defense /hustle/rebound and can keep Yao out of foul trouble, he will definitely be missed


----------



## Hakeem

Mr. Predictable said:


> How does Greg Anthony have a job? I counted between 10-12 blatantly inaccurate sentences.


It really was laughable. Guy is a fool. At one point, when T-Mac was missing shots, he praised him for his decisiveness, then on the next possession said something like, "Once again, McGrady hesitating before he moves."


----------



## yaontmac

What happened to Shaq at the end? Did he get tired?

Novak's not in the doghouse...but Alston is. Head brings the ball up, passes to TMac, things happen.

Let's all pray Chuck Hayes is okay. I say he's our most important role player.

ESPN spoke with Yao after the game, this was on NBA TV. Yao said something like he was excited or honored to play with Shaq, thinks Shaq is the greatest, looks up to him. He said TMac is the MVP of the team, and he will get over his slump, says TMac is THE playmaker on the team, appreciates TMac's comment he is the best. Yao still looks like a kid in the candy store. :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan

kisstherim said:


> It sounds kinda serious. But I hope we can get him back in a month. He does a great job on defense /hustle/rebound and can keep Yao out of foul trouble, he will definitely be missed


I hope it doesn't take a month.. I wanted to see him play next Saturday at the Pistons game!! I will just be pleased though if he hasn't broken or torn anything. No torn ACL or broken kneecap... those are the horrors that are running through my head right now.


----------



## Yao Mania




----------



## kisstherim

yaontmac said:


> Let's all pray Chuck Hayes is okay. I say he's our most important role player.


JVG seriously gotta let Bonzi play to offset the loss of Chuck


----------



## The_Franchise

Hakeem said:


> It really was laughable. Guy is a fool. At one point, when T-Mac was missing shots, he praised him for his decisiveness, then on the next possession said something like, "Once again, McGrady hesitating before he moves."


"Is Yao finally showing some emotion? Wow!"

Tim Legler: "I think he said 'Yao'! He's really feeling himself!" (Would have been funnier if it didn't implicate Yao doesn't know english)


Throughout the night the only thing Anthony really understood about the Rockets was the advantage they had with a big man who shoots 87% (after today's game) from the FT line. Even then he cited it as 78%. I'm glad Isiah ripped him a new one when he acted like an idiot during draft day. You'd think ESPN would have a proper screening process for guys who averaged 7,4 and 1 in the league. 


Hayes' knack for being where the ball is and keeping it alive is reminiscient of the great scrappers of all time... Jerome Williams, Dennis Rodman, etc.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yeah, that's the role of Hayes IMO. He is our scrapper.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yao Mania said:


>


Technical foul! No kissing on the court! :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

In memory of Chuck "KFC" Hayes.

Get well soon!


----------



## DuMa

whenever you post that KFC image, i keep thinking you're referencing phil jackson or something.


----------



## chn353

hmm i seem to have lost all my points hahha damn


----------



## reno2000

From now on our starting line-up should be the following.

PG: *T-Mac* SG: *Snyder* SF:*Battier* PF: *Hayes* C: *Yao*

McGrady is the point guard we have been looking for. He has great vision, good decision making, and can create for everyone off the dribble. And with his diminishing shooting percentage, we would probably do better if he turned 5 of those missed shots a game, into 5 assists instead. T-Mac at the point could easily average 15pts 7reb 9ast.


----------



## chn353

chuck hayes is fair dead for like a year


----------



## Eduardo

God I can't believe how EXTREMELY negative you guys were during the game. Only 7 games into the season and someone's already saying "How the hell are we gonna beat the Spurs in the playoffs??" then someone says "If we don't make it to the WCF then we're in trouble" What did you guys expect? Instant NBA championship? We have so much more to prove and it takes one step at a time. How about considering getting out of the first round a success? I wish you guys would think with more logic. I'm sorry if I'm overreacting but its just irritating. I'm not a regular poster and I usually just read posts but this one kinda got to me.


----------



## Hakeem

Eduardo said:


> God I can't believe how EXTREMELY negative you guys were during the game. Only 7 games into the season and someone's already saying "How the hell are we gonna beat the Spurs in the playoffs??" then someone says "If we don't make it to the WCF then we're in trouble" What did you guys expect? Instant NBA championship? We have so much more to prove and it takes one step at a time. How about considering getting out of the first round a success? I wish you guys would think with more logic. I'm sorry if I'm overreacting but its just irritating. I'm not a regular poster and I usually just read posts but this one kinda got to me.


One step at a time isn't enough for this team because our window is too small. T-Mac is declining, Battier (our third-best player) is in his prime, and Bonzi Wells will most likely only be around for this season. This season may be our best chance. So we can't be happy with 50-55 wins and a 2nd Round exit.


----------



## ManiaC

Bonzi Wells gotta play for god sake...cmon JVG !
I still can't believe that JVG didn't play Bonzi for some games AT ALL..even for a minute..


----------



## Eduardo

Hakeem said:


> One step at a time isn't enough for this team because our window is too small. T-Mac is declining, Battier (our third-best player) is in his prime, and Bonzi Wells will most likely only be around for this season. This season may be our best chance. So we can't be happy with 50-55 wins and a 2nd Round exit.


I'm not saying that we should aim small, I'm merely saying that some people are looking to far ahead and are panicking already. I believe that if we can win a championship, it will happen within this season or within the next 2 seasons. We shouldn't just close the door if we don't win it this season. MJ won championships in his 30's, Malone and Stockton got to the finals twice in their 30's. I know that it seems T-mac is declining, but I'm sure he'll get his rhythm back in time and not to forget he is only 27. Aren't we 5-2 with Bonzi barely playing? I won't be surprised if he is dealt by the All-Star Break. JVG doesn't seem to like his work ethic.


----------



## reno2000

^^^^^I agree. I think Bonzi is gone by the trade deadline, together with Juwan Howard maybe for a proper PF or a good back-up C. I love Chuck Hayes, but against the powerhouse PF like Duncan, Garnett and Brand...Hayes is gonna get eaten up.

We have to stay positive, we are 5-2, after playing both NBA finalists and with McGrady shooting 35%. If this were last years or even the team from 04/05, we would probably be 3-4. We are on a role (4 wins in a row) and we are starting to play some good basketball. Give it until at least December before you start evaluating our championship credentials. This season could be one of our best chances. With the parity that seems to be in the league, I predict a few surprises in the playoffs. 

But as I said...lets wait until December.


----------

